# [NOTEBOOK] Wyłaczenie monitora (panelu LCD)

## krzkar

Witam po przerwie  :Wink: 

Zainstalowałem Gentoo na starym IBM A21m (jako  server drukarek i backupów).

Jako że nie mam X a i monitor trochę prądu żre chcę go wyłączyć w taki sposób, że np. wciskając Fn+F7 (Co domyślnie w ThinkPadach zmienia monitor LCD/CRT), a kolejne Fn+F7 przywraca obraz.

Czytałem wiele postów nt. temat jednak większość dot. Windowsa i sterowników do IBMa

Czy jest taka możliwość pod Gentoo?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szczerb

Co do obsługi samego przycisku to chyba acpid.

----------

## krzkar

Znalazłem

```
Code Listing 4.1: LCD suspend settings in X.org

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option  "blank time"  "5"  # Blank the screen after 5 minutes (Fake)

  Option  "standby time"  "10"  # Turn off screen after 10 minutes (DPMS)

  Option  "suspend time"  "20"  # Full suspend after 20 minutes

  Option  "off time"  "30"  # Turn off after half an hour

  [...]

EndSection

[...]

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  [...]

  Option  "DPMS"

  [...]

EndSection
```

z

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

A

```
setterm -blank <number-of-minutesM>, setterm -powersave on and setterm -powerdown <number-of-minutesM>
```

powoduje jedynie czarny ekran nie wyłączając LCD, zostaje poświta włączonego monitora. Nie wiem czy kod dla X.org działa (wyłacza całkowicie monitor), ale chętnie bym go przeniósł na realia terminala

----------

## Qlawy

 *krzkar wrote:*   

> Znalazłem
> 
> ```
> Code Listing 4.1: LCD suspend settings in X.org
> 
> ...

 

kod z xorga nie działa - bo jak, natomiast ten do terminala powinien działać, ale też nie zawsze chciało to poprawnie banglać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zbinduj sobie z jakims klawiszem xrandr --output LVDS --off i np. xrandr --auto do przywracania.

----------

## szczerb

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zbinduj sobie z jakims klawiszem xrandr --output LVDS --off i np. xrandr --auto do przywracania.

 Przecież on tam Xów nie używa.

----------

## SlashBeast

W takim razie przy zamykaniu klapy monitor pewnie sam sie wylaczy (patrz na powertop z otawrta i zamknieta matryca).

----------

